# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Roadside

## pasis

Here is a little of something I started today. This is going to be a roadside encounter and will be used in my game in few weeks. This is basically my first battlemat Im doing, so I guess Ill be redoing things many times before Im finished.

----------


## pasis

The road is coming along quite ok and I'm happy with the gravel at the edges of the road. Also added some basic grass textures to get more live to the ground

----------


## pasis

This is the point I got with this yesterday. I try to finish this fast (in two evenings) to find reasonable ways to do the battlemats quickly. I should be able to spend few hours to finish this today after I get the kids to bed.
Though I'm a bit worried that this map starts to have too much going on in it. In my opinion less is more what comes to battlemats. I will tone it down in the next version and maybe few other tricks to make it less busy.

----------


## ravells

Really nice texturing you have there. Are you going to print this out when you are done?

----------


## pasis

Thanks Rav, yes I will print it out. I only have possibility to print A3 size color prints, which means the mat will consist of four A3 sheets taped together. The samples attahed here are ½ of the original resolution. The actual size is 3200x2300 so when printed out, it will be 100dpi which is enough for the purpose.

----------


## Lukc

Yup, the textures are pretty solid  :Smile:  Now to see what else joins thems.

----------


## pasis

I think this one is finished, or is it? Do you think it is ok as it is or should it be toned down or add/remove something? I already made the ground less green to get the bushes and trees more visible.

----------


## anstett

Outstanding! This is exactly the kind of map all VTT GMs need. Something realistic and generic enough to drop in almost anywhere. 

+2 for no grid  :Very Happy: 

BOB

----------


## ravells

Wow, that is utterly beautiful! Some of the best texturing I've seen on this site (but then you are the texture Meister!)

----------


## Ramah

Looks wonderful, Pasis.  :Smile: 

The only thing I'm not a fan of is the digitally shiny hill thing in the south but your boulders and rocks look fantastic.

----------


## Steel General

Nicely done...

----------


## ChicagoMay

Holy crap, I didn't think a road could look so good!

----------


## Matrix Sorcica

> Outstanding! This is exactly the kind of map all VTT GMs need. Something realistic and generic enough to drop in almost anywhere. 
> 
> +2 for no grid 
> 
> BOB


I would love it with a grid - or a guide on how to add my own  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

The final map is excellent, love the texturing.  Great battlemap, open area to fight in, enough trees and rocks to stage an ambush from! :Smile: 

I also prefer my maps without a grid, but if I need one (very rare) I make it just barely visible.

----------


## Alex

Wow! That roadside looks amazing, pasis! Great job!

Repped!

----------


## pasis

@Ravells: Thanks man. The credit goes to the guild and the community. Before joining the guild my players had a solid opinion that I should stick with pen and paper when making RPG maps.  Havent heard that from the players anymore  :Smile: 

@Ramah: I agree, Im not a fan of that hill either. I have new better ways to do it now and I might redo this map one day.

@Matrix Sorcica: There is a version with a grid in the finished maps section. I attach here the grid (as transparent .PNG file) I have been using. You can take it as it is or use it to make your own. I set the blending mode of my grid layer as multiply in Photoshop and by doing so the grid is nicely visible in both light and dark areas.

----------


## Kailey

I realize you made this map five years ago, but it is very impressive!  Its a great battle map.

----------


## anstett

I still use this map in my game all these years and many encounters later.

----------

